# Burning massive abounts of oil. Need help!!!



## sublimesurfer1.8T (Apr 12, 2009)

i have a 2001 jetta wolfsburg and i got the oil changed about 2 months ago. my oil light came on today so i checked the dipstick and nothing on it! i park in the garage on carpet so i would notice an oil leak. i drive on the freeway daily stop and go and also 80, 90, 100+







i also do redline my car often and drive it very hard. i dont think i should be using that much oil though even with my style of driving. any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Burning massive abounts of oil. Need help!!! (sublimesurfer1.8T)*

I have the same problem and the same exact model as you.
I burn about a quart per 1,500 miles, but it varies. Sometimes it burns a quart per 1,000 miles.
Everyone that has looked at my car said that there is no oil leaking. Turbo has very little oil there. Intercooler pipe has no oil in it. Person who checked was very surprised. 
Narrowed it down to piston rings or "valve guides". 
Now I am thinking of trying to Seafoaming my car and see how that turns out.
You need to check your oil every 1k miles and top off as needed until you find a solution.
Thanks.


----------



## Sam F (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Burning massive abounts of oil. Need help!!! (sublimesurfer1.8T)*

Every VW I have owned has burned oil. Check it every time you fill up and keep a quart in the trunk. I probably use a quart every 3000 miles....pisses me off actually


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

It very well could be piston rings or valve guides... If you let the car sit for like 2days and start it up & you burn a LOT of oil when you start up. It will 99% be the valve guides. Worn Valve guides would cause the oil to seep into the cylinders slowly


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Would be wise to check:
PCV hoses (upper/lower)
Valve cover gasket
Cam Chain Tensioner gasket (on right side of the engine close to the PCV hose).


----------



## tttomdemaria (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (Jon718)*

yeah the valve cover gasket is a bitch...the way mine was broken it was like impossible to see where it was coming from


----------

